# Arrow Keys not working in games



## jc2mom

Help! While playing an online game using the up/down arrow keys, they suddenly stopped controlling the game and only makes the page go up and down or side to side. It's the same in other game sites too. Before this all was working fine. I've tried clicking on the game screen but that doesn't help. What did I do and how do I fix it?????


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate, welcome to TSF.

Do you mean online games as in a flash-based internet game (like Miniclip games) or one like WoW?


----------



## jc2mom

It's a flash-based game.


----------



## Redeye3323

You will have to click the game every time that happens...


----------



## Elvenleader3

Have you tried another keyboard?


----------



## jc2mom

Haven't thought to try a different keyboard, but I will. This one is only three months old but you never know. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Redeye3323

Ok, we will wait for your reply


----------



## Dajeffmeista

If it's a browser game, it's most likely what Redeye said. You've gotta click inside the game whenever you click outside of the game... You know what I mean? It ticked me off a lot when I used to play Runescape...


----------



## Redeye3323

Dajeffmeista said:


> If it's a browser game, it's most likely what Redeye said. You've gotta click inside the game whenever you click outside of the game... You know what I mean? It ticked me off a lot when I used to play Runescape...


It's the same with all flash games...

If you are referencing to that, then you are going to have to put up with it I am afraid...


----------



## jc2mom

I thought I had put in my original post that I had tried that but maybe I forgot. That does not resolve the problem. I know what you're talking about though and it is easy to accidentally cliick off the game. 

A new keyboard didn't help either.

Thanks for the suggestions! Still need help!!!!!!


----------



## koala

It sounds like the focus is being taken away from the Flash game by the browser or some other background process which, as you say, usually happens when you click outside the game or move the mouse out of the game area.

When the arrow keys stop working, does reloading the page fix the problem?

Do you keep the mouse pointer inside the game while playing?


----------



## sithlin

Hey you smart guys helped a similar problem I have on my Laptop Its a Lenovo Ideapad U350 and when I play games like Cubefield I need the right and left arrow keys but... when I try use them my cursor does not move and I have clicked the game screen and everything so I was wondering if anyone had the slightest idea what I can do?


----------



## LadyArkham

What browser are you using? This was a problem for me in Chrome, but when I switched to Firefox this resolved the problem.


----------



## ShinyDas

I guess only Google Chrome gives this problem!
Even I faced the same problem but then I tried it with Mozilla Firefox. 
Keyboard arrows were working fine!
Try it with a different browser!
Hope it Works!


----------



## syed adil

'LISTEN CAREFULLY'!
IT IS NOT THE FAULT OF KEYBOARD OR WEB BROWSER.
IT IS THE FAULT OF ADOBE PLUGIN.
IF YOU DON'T HAVE ADOBE PLUGIN (VERSION.11) THEN IT WILL NOT PLAY.
IT WILL WORK !00% SURE


----------

